# great acoustic listening material?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I need some new listening material...what are some of your favourite acoustic recordings?


some of mine:

Neil Young at Massey Hall '71, and his Unplugged album, which started a whole slew of unplugs by other artists

Jerry Garcia did some awesome bluegrass/folk recordings, with David Grisman: "Grisman & Garcia" is a good start

John Renbourn has a lot of fantastic stuff out, "ship of fools" is a cool mix of traditional celtic styles

always liked Steve Howe's acoustic masterpieces with Yes..."mood for a day" is fantastic

the newer-age acoustic stuff is great too, forging new ground...Manelli Jamal is great & local to toronto, plays live a lot:

http://www.myspace.com/manelijamal


anyway, looking forward to hearing everyone else's suggestions...

cheers


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Tommy Emmanuel! 

Here's one live example. He plays a range of genres, though. Oh, and for this song, apart from the main theme I think it's totally improvised, basically all the way through. I've never heard him play it the same way twice.

[YOUTUBE]YouTube - The Original Video! Tommy Emmanuel - Guitar Boogie & Stevie's Blues - July 2006[/YOUTUBE]

Ok, why don't my YouTube videos embed?  I put the link inside the YouTube brackets. HERE is the link for the above video.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Don Ross - Passion Session
Michael Hedges - Aerial Boundaries
Pierre Bensusan - Intuite
Paul Wadden - Walter the Penniless


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Joscho Stephan
Pierre Bensusan
Tony McManus
Lunasa
Creaking Tree String Quartet
Bela Fleck
Don Ross

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nickle Creek with Chris Thile.. ( actually anything by him)


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Every artist on this page.
CANdYRAT Records
In fact, if Rob Poland has them on Candy Rat then they are worth a listen to. They may not all fit your taste / style but, you can bet they have talent.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Monty Montgomery
The Guitar Trio
John Martyn (in particular: Solid Air)
John Frusciante (in particular: Curtains)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Anything by Harry Manx
Scott Macmillan (3 disc Minnie Sessions series, Octet)
Dave MacIsaac (Nimble Fingers)
Bela Fleck (Tales From the Acoustic Planet)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool, thx guys, got some new stuff to check out now


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw Joel Fafard last night. Fantastic show.

.:. Joel Fafard .:.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Youtube:

Noel Gallagher (OASIS) Paris.

Awesome acoustic sesson. Just makes me want to sit down and strum the tunes.


----------



## Koming (Jan 1, 2009)

WarrenG said:


> Don Ross - Passion Session
> Michael Hedges - Aerial Boundaries
> Pierre Bensusan - Intuite
> Paul Wadden - Walter the Penniless


GOOD TASTE. I like them.


----------

